# damaged Hardy board siding



## zacknel (Jan 23, 2010)

I recently had an unfortunate occurrence while installing Hardy clapboard.  A plank from our scaffolding fell over and punched a baseball sized hole in the siding.  It's in a short board alongside a window, so it might be possible to pull out and replace.  Alternatively, perhaps Bondo would be better.  Anyone have any suggestions?

Zack


----------



## GregC (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, Replacement is the best choice, but YES, bondo does work. I have used it several times on repairs for customers who did not want to spend the cash to replace. If you are painting, then sure...Bondo!  Hope this helps. GregC


----------



## 911handyman (Jan 26, 2010)

Replacing this is fairly simple, locate damaged section comes in 12ft lengths or the length of that section find the seams of the damaged section. Pry damaged section out pulling towards you not to damage the one above it. Using a cats paw (nail puller) reach up under the back of the board of the one above the one you took out and pull nails out. Cut to proper length and face nail with a finish nailer 2.5 inch 15 gauge or hand nail with galvanized hot dip 2.5 inch 15 gauge. You can also face nail the bottom edge of the top board to the new one. Use some latex caulk to fill nail holes and seams. If you nail close to edge pre-drill with masonary bit. Thanks for the post.


----------

